# Bra trees



## uphillklimber (May 9, 2018)

x


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 9, 2018)




----------



## tumbler (May 9, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> View attachment 23882



Thread closed!


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 10, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> Who here feels they have gotten out of control? Used to be there was one bra tree on a mountain, and it had one well placed bra on it. Now, it's every lift line it seems like, and there's half a dozen bras, and beads on every tree up the line and those CD disks. I mean, *it just looks like litter now. *



I agree. 

And I've never understood this or what the point is.  It looks like dirty littering that is somehow bizarrely tolerated.   The plastic beads are even worse, they can break in relatively no time and then you have plastic bits all over the ground.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 10, 2018)

Agreed.  Count me as someone who doesn’t find littering to be especially humorous.


----------



## MommaBear (May 10, 2018)

Bras aren't cheap....I could never understand wasting one that way.


----------



## Hawk (May 10, 2018)

There are bigger littering issues to tackle in my opinion.  I think a designated tree is fine.  There are only one maybe 2 at Sugarbush.  I also know some of the women that have contributed and if they want to take off their bras and contribute I am totally in.  ;-)


----------



## jimk (May 10, 2018)

They were funny for about two seasons back around 1995

Speaking of scarring up a pretty mountainside, as much as I've relied on snowmaking in my life, sometimes when I'm at a ski area with tons of various rigged pole mounted snow guns I step outside of myself and think - what a mess.


----------



## tumbler (May 10, 2018)

The bra trees don't bother me.  I just often wonder how they get perfectly put in the tree.  Does the lift stop for a long time and it's like, hey why not?

What bothers me though are the empties strewn everywhere.  You had it in your pocket or backpack when it was full, why can't you put it back in when empty and throw it out instead of dropping it off the chair?


----------



## cdskier (May 10, 2018)

tumbler said:


> What bothers me though are the empties strewn everywhere.  You had it in your pocket or backpack when it was full, why can't you put it back in when empty and throw it out instead of dropping it off the chair?



I said the same thing this weekend as I watched from the VH chair at Sugarbush as one of the liftees was hiking down picking up all the litter.  It really shouldn't be that difficult to dispose of your own trash properly.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 10, 2018)

When I was a kid I thought bra trees were pretty awesome. Because boobs.

Now I can do without passing by a bunch of soggy A cups, most likely stolen from sister's underwear drawer and hauled up from New Jersey for the Junior Varsity ski team trip.


----------



## tumbler (May 10, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> When I was a kid I thought bra trees were pretty awesome. Because boobs.
> 
> Now I can do without passing by a bunch of soggy A cups, most likely stolen from sister's underwear drawer and hauled up from New Jersey for the Junior Varsity ski team trip.



I still like boobs


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 10, 2018)

Anyone ever play "go fishing" on the ride up?


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (May 10, 2018)

Who claims to have the first bra tree?


----------



## granite (May 10, 2018)

The first one I ever knew of or saw was Chair Five-back bowls in Vail back in the 90's.


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2018)

granite said:


> The first one I ever knew of or saw was Chair Five-back bowls in Vail back in the 90's.



+1


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 10, 2018)

Hawk said:


> *I think a designated tree is fine. * There are only one maybe 2 at Sugarbush.



Why?    

Can I designate a "bungee cord tree" and toss a bunch of bungee cords onto a specific lift line tree next year at Sugarbush?

The reality is, the entire thing is moronic, but because people got used to seeing it over the last 20'ish years, they just think,_ "whatever"_ now, but it's dumb.


----------



## gregnye (May 10, 2018)

granite said:


> The first one I ever knew of or saw was Chair Five-back bowls in Vail back in the 90's.



If that was really the first one, I'm surprised Vail didn't trademark the idea of a "bra tree". :razz:

 After all, most of the bowl names and lift names there are trademarked.


----------



## cdskier (May 10, 2018)

granite said:


> The first one I ever knew of or saw was Chair Five-back bowls in Vail back in the 90's.



I definitely saw them in the 90s in NJ at Vernon Valley and/or Hidden Valley


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 10, 2018)

Vail definitely didn't invent that.

Seen it at Berkshire East all through the 90s.

I have a feeling a lot of NH/MA/NY areas saw this for a while. It's most prevalent at ski team-oriented areas (like B-East) because, guess what, after 9th grade being in possession of a "female bra" (of your age group) becomes a little less exclusive.

Again not surprised NJ has a strong standing in this area. No frickin way this started at Vail.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can I designate a "bungee cord tree" and toss a bunch of bungee cords onto a specific lift line tree next year at Sugarbush?



You can. But I will identify that tree and bring my high school jock strap from Lacrosse team. And then you will be responsible for starting a new trend much worse than the bras.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2018)

As seen at Alta:


----------



## jaytrem (May 10, 2018)

Weren't they panty trees back in the day?


----------



## Edd (May 10, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> You can. But I will identify that tree and bring my high school jock strap from Lacrosse team. And then you will be responsible for starting a new trend much worse than the bras.



Thread ruined.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 10, 2018)

Good for Alta; more places need to ban it.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 10, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> Who here feels they have gotten out of control? Used to be there was one bra tree on a mountain, and it had one well placed bra on it. Now, it's every lift line it seems like, and there's half a dozen bras, and beads on every tree up the line and those CD disks. I mean, it just looks like litter now.
> 
> I know i don't need to ask for them, but I'd like your opinions please!



EVERY lift line?  C'mon. The big one was ripped down with new Spruce. Whatever. The orange rope all the way down right side of Bims Whim makes my blood boil tho lol. That is ugly litter.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 10, 2018)

jaytrem said:


> Weren't they panty trees back in the day?



If by "back in the day" you mean this season and every season under the Skye Peak Express Quad...

Let's be clear: The reason nobody has mentioned panties yet is because these are not WOMENs underwear this is KIDs underwear. There's no appeal here! If you are 12 years old you get a pass. Otherwise........

Actually @ Sugarbush on April 22nd I noticed some of the most glaring examples. I believe under all 3 major lifts in operation but most memorably beside Heaven's Gate.

If my vote counted I'd say clean that stuff up but don't make it a hardcore rule. Just clean it up a couple times a season and eventually it will lose it's draw.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2018)

As to the OP, I have to agree.  There used to be ONE "lucky tree" at a resort for folks to throw beads on during spring skiing and riding.  Now, at least at Alta, there are like ten trees under Sunnyside.  There are like four under Gadzoom at Snowbird.  I'm not sure why folks needed more than one tree to decorate.  It is a problem at Alta because that is National Forest land, and, at least before El Trumpo, the NFS was pretty concerned about impacts to the forest.


----------



## Domeskier (May 10, 2018)

I'm glad someone is finally standing up for all those squirrels and chipmunks strangled to death by discarded bra straps and mardi gras beads.


----------



## mikec142 (May 10, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Again not surprised NJ has a strong standing in this area. No frickin way this started at Vail.



This made me laugh.  Being from NJ, my first thought was there was no way this originated in Vail.  

While not a big fan of the bra tree, it's the empty beer cans that disappoint me.  My imagination allows me to think that my fellow skiers share my love of the outdoors and a desire to keep our environment clean.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (May 10, 2018)

I remember during the good old pre-legal days steamboat had an acrylic bong tree. Thats something I can get behind


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 10, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> As seen at Alta:
> 
> View attachment 23884



Let's try to think of other things to ban at Alta [emoji16]


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2018)

I was at wildcat with my wife riding up the lift and this loser snowboarder (snowboarder, skier doesn't matter loser is the important part) in front of us just tosses his Gatorade bottle over his shoulder off the lift like it was no big deal onto the trail. I said something loudly but he didn't acknowledge it. Wife told me not to start trouble at the top with him even though I wanted to.


----------



## Glenn (May 10, 2018)

I have an idea for a tree: Backpacks with Bluetooth speakers. It's more of a public service kinda thing. "Saving you from getting stuck on the chair; saving everyone on the mountain from your crappy music." :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 10, 2018)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> *Let's try to think of other things to ban* at Alta [emoji16]



Selfie-sticks.


----------



## cdskier (May 10, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I have an idea for a tree: Backpacks with Bluetooth speakers. It's more of a public service kinda thing. "Saving you from getting stuck on the chair; saving everyone on the mountain from your crappy music." :lol:



Normally I hate those bluetooth speakers with a passion, yet this past weekend I heard a couple people playing music at Sugarbush and it didn't bother me at all. For the spring skiing atmosphere it just feels a bit different and more appropriate (music was appropriate too which may have also helped - i.e. Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville)


----------



## ceo (May 10, 2018)

Every time I see a bra tree, I'm tempted to go pick up a pair of size XXXL tighty whities to contribute.


----------



## tumbler (May 10, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> As seen at Alta:
> 
> View attachment 23884



You can't piss in the woods at Alta either.  Only reserved for the animals


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2018)

tumbler said:


> You can't piss in the woods at Alta either.  Only reserved for the animals



Yep.  True.  Don't touch Little Cottonwood Creek either!


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 10, 2018)

tumbler said:


> *You can't piss in the woods at Alta either. * Only reserved for the animals





thetrailboss said:


> *Yep.  True. *



Wait, what?    

If this is true, I'd love to read their scientific rationale behind it (so I can subsequently mock it).


----------



## Domeskier (May 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> If this is true, I'd love to read their scientific rationale behind it (so I can subsequently mock it).



Human waste is particularly icky?  Sure, it would be preferable if all animals relieved themselves in toilets, but humans are the only ones reliably capable of doing so, so why not force them to?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 10, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> If this is true, I'd love to read their scientific rationale behind it (so I can subsequently mock it).



BG, we need you to dress-down SLC.  They are NAZIS when it comes to policing the waters of both Cottonwood Canyons.  First, no dogs.  Period.  Second, nobody is to TOUCH the water.  The reason?  It is drinking water.  Of course they chlorinate it, but still, nobody can swim, fish, bathe, drink, or touch the water.  When we stayed at Tanner Flats in 2012 we observed the SLC Water Department ACTUALLY driving through daily to monitor people.  They still do that.  The campground managers were very blunt about pointing out to us at check-in a sign that said, "NO SWIMMING".  They said, "don't touch the water."  :roll:  Pretty typical for SLC.  They can't do what is needed and are not at all competent, but overpolice stupid shit like this.


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2018)

mikec142 said:


> While not a big fan of the bra tree, it's the empty beer cans that disappoint me.  My imagination allows me to think that my fellow skiers share my love of the outdoors and a desire to keep our environment clean.



This.

The most idiotic thing I have seen is at Hunter where PEAKS has installed garbage cans at various lift towers. So now you get to see an empty garbage can surrounded by tons of cans thrown there by people with bad aim.


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> BG, we need you to dress-down SLC.  They are NAZIS when it comes to policing the waters of both Cottonwood Canyons.  First, no dogs.  Period.  Second, nobody is to TOUCH the water.  The reason?  It is drinking water.  Of course they chlorinate it, but still, nobody can swim, fish, bathe, drink, or touch the water.  When we stayed at Tanner Flats in 2012 we observed the SLC Water Department ACTUALLY driving through daily to monitor people.  They still do that.  The campground managers were very blunt about pointing out to us at check-in a sign that said, "NO SWIMMING".  They said, "don't touch the water."  :roll:  Pretty typical for SLC.  They can't do what is needed and are not at all competent, but overpolice stupid shit like this.



What if you're dying from thirst?


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2018)

JimG. said:


> This.
> 
> The most idiotic thing I have seen is at Hunter where PEAKS has installed garbage cans at various lift towers. So now you get to see an empty garbage can surrounded by tons of cans thrown there by people with bad aim.



Yeah, I don't understand how people can come to the mountains and litter; it's antithetical to the experience, make no sense.


----------



## Scruffy (May 10, 2018)

tumbler said:


> You can't piss in the woods at Alta either.  Only reserved for the animals



Opps, I guess I'm wanted in Utah then, I've pissed in the woods at Alta hehehe.


----------



## twinplanx (May 10, 2018)

ceo said:


> Every time I see a bra tree, I'm tempted to go pick up a pair of size XXXL tighty whities to contribute.


+1 racing stripes optional lol

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (May 10, 2018)

JimG. said:


> This.
> 
> The most idiotic thing I have seen is at Hunter where PEAKS has installed garbage cans at various lift towers. So now you get to see an empty garbage can surrounded by tons of cans thrown there by people with bad aim.



Another Jersey thing! Mountain Creek/Vernon Valley used to have those too back in the 90s!


----------



## ss20 (May 10, 2018)

I had one of my students, a young girl (probably 5 or 6) tell me during a lesson on the lift "I saw a bra tree at Camelback".  I have no idea what I responded with :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 10, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Human waste is particularly icky?  Sure, it would be preferable if all animals relieved themselves in toilets, but humans are the only ones reliably capable of doing so, so *why not force them to?*



There's no threat to the watershed from a human taking a pee versus a rabbit or a black bear taking a pee.



thetrailboss said:


> BG, we need you to dress-down SLC.  *They are NAZIS when it comes to policing the waters of both Cottonwood Canyons.  First, no dogs.  Period.  Second, nobody is to TOUCH the water.  The reason?  It is drinking water.*  Of course they chlorinate it, but still, nobody can swim, fish, bathe, drink, or touch the water.



That's really ridiculous.  I remember there being a big h2o treatment facility right at the bottom of the canyon.   Yes, Fido does carry bacteria, but so too does every living thing, including raccoon, elk, bear, squirrels, skunk, mice, and 101 other critters that frolic in that same water, daily.  It's not like 10 or 20 dogs stepping into the stream each day are going to harm the water, water that is particle strained & chlorinated, etc...



JimG. said:


> *The most idiotic thing I have seen is at Hunter where PEAKS has installed garbage cans at various lift towers.* So now you get to see an empty garbage can surrounded by tons of cans thrown there by people with bad aim.



Uhhhh..... hate those things.   They have them at Blue Mountain in PA as well, and they're ugly as hell.


----------



## Not Sure (May 10, 2018)

Domeskier said:


> Human waste is particularly icky?  Sure, it would be preferable if all animals relieved themselves in toilets, but humans are the only ones reliably capable of doing so, so why not force them to?



I've seen a couple places where things get out of hand . Take a raft trip along the Lehigh river through the Poconos where the raft groups pull over to "Rest Stop". No facilities but just try to find a spot where there is no TP , It's damn disgusting. 

Limits to everything.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 10, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I've seen a couple places where things get out of hand .* Take a raft trip along the Lehigh river through the Poconos where the raft groups pull over to "Rest Stop". No facilities but just try to find a spot where there is no TP , It's damn disgusting. *
> 
> Limits to everything.



It didn't used to be like that.  The Poconos have changed since the arrival of the bipedal animals.


----------



## catskillman (May 10, 2018)

ceo said:


> Every time I see a bra tree, I'm tempted to go pick up a pair of size XXXL tighty whities to contribute.



A few ears back at Hunter someone threw a pair of long johns, the old time waffle type on a tree.  They added a large stain for effect.  
The wind wipped and tore those long johns apart for a couple of years before they were gone completly........


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2018)

JimG. said:


> This.
> 
> The most idiotic thing I have seen is at Hunter where PEAKS has installed garbage cans at various lift towers. So now you get to see an empty garbage can surrounded by tons of cans thrown there by people with bad aim.


It keeps people from littering everywhere and makes it easier to pick up when all in one area.


----------



## Jully (May 10, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> It keeps people from littering everywhere and makes it easier to pick up when all in one area.



Agreed. I support trash cans under lifts (even if it is ugly). Where do you think all those beer cans were going before? Into people's pockets until they either skated to the can at the top of the lift or got back to the lodge? No way.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 11, 2018)

Jully said:


> Agreed. I support trash cans under lifts (even if it is ugly). Where do you think all those beer cans were going before? Into people's pockets until they either skated to the can at the top of the lift or got back to the lodge? No way.




I would prefer they just place a trash can at the top of the lift next to the trail maps. Keeps the mountain cleaner than people attempting to drop their beer can from the chair into a trash barrel below. 

As as for the bra trees? Sure. Why not.


----------



## skiur (May 11, 2018)

I remember as a kid camelback had a net around the garbage can, making it much harder to miss.


----------



## Glenn (May 11, 2018)

ceo said:


> Every time I see a bra tree, I'm tempted to go pick up a pair of size XXXL tighty whities to contribute.



And melt down a chocolate bar so you can add some simulated "skid-marks". :lol:


----------



## Killingtime (May 11, 2018)

Mountain Creek still has the garbage cans under the lift lines. They painted bullseye targets on round pieces of plywood over the cans to make it easier to aim. I've never seen so many empties on a ski resort. Lots of Bud Light and Red Bull.


----------



## ShadyGrove (May 11, 2018)

Bra/panty trees started as a way to brag about last night's conquest from the bar.  I'm not sure what it's turned into though.


----------



## JimG. (May 11, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> It keeps people from littering everywhere and makes it easier to pick up when all in one area.



Ya I understand the thinking regarding litter in one place.

People still litter everywhere though.


----------



## Abominable (May 11, 2018)

ShadyGrove said:


> Bra/panty trees started as a way to brag about last night's conquest from the bar.  I'm not sure what it's turned into though.



I always thought it was even more specific - ski instructors' bragging rights.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 11, 2018)

ShadyGrove said:


> *Bra/panty trees started as* *a way to brag about last night's conquest from the bar.*  I'm not sure what it's turned into though.



That's truly pathetic if true.


----------



## Hawk (May 11, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why?
> 
> Can I designate a "bungee cord tree" and toss a bunch of bungee cords onto a specific lift line tree next year at Sugarbush?
> 
> The reality is, the entire thing is moronic, but because people got used to seeing it over the last 20'ish years, they just think,_ "whatever"_ now, but it's dumb.


So by designated I meant that the one established tree is fine with me.  It is festive and I do not mind such a trivial thing.  Sure it's dumb but I certainly do not think I would rally against it.  It's simply not that big a deal.  I am certainly more likely to be bothered by the people that fire cans and trash off of every lift in the place.  In fact I will rally my wife to put another one up there next year.  Because if she likes it then I am on board.  Good luck with your budgies.  LOL


----------



## Jcb890 (May 11, 2018)

It is dumb, yes.
The litter angle is I suppose valid, but there's far more/worse littering done by assholes tossing beer cans all over the mountain/off the lifts.  In my opinion.

Yes, bras are expensive... you rarely see a nice one up in the trees though from what I have observed.  And they're usually on the... "small" side, you could say.


----------



## tumbler (May 11, 2018)

Boobs


----------



## Hawk (May 11, 2018)

LOL   Boobs


----------



## mbedle (May 11, 2018)

Is this even still a thing? The only ones I ever see look like they've been up for years.


----------



## Not Sure (May 11, 2018)

Anything that helps Bicknell's increase in numbers has to have an upside?


----------



## IceEidolon (May 13, 2018)

Last year at Blue the garbage cans weren't set out until mid-season. I promise I'd rather see one trashy spout than empties all the way up each liftline. And there were garbage cans at all the unloads, they don't really help.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2018)

Why not just a zero tolerance policy on literring?  Drop a can from the lift and you're spotted by a mountain employee and you get two choices.  Ski down and pick up your garbage or forfeit your skiing privileges for the day.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 13, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Why not just a zero tolerance policy on literring?  Drop a can from the lift and you're spotted by a mountain employee and you get two choices.  Ski down and pick up your garbage or *forfeit your skiing privileges for the day.*



Zero tolerance would be you dont get a chance to pick it up.  I like that option better.  I imagine that's probably already the rule at some places (at least I'd sure like to think it is).


----------



## Smellytele (May 13, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Zero tolerance would be you dont get a chance to pick it up.  I like that option better.  I imagine that's probably already the rule at some places (at least I'd sure like to think it is).



People accidentally drop things off the lift all the time would they be booted? I was skiing once at okemo and I was riding up on the lift and saw money under the lift. I skied down and collected the $35 that was down there on the blue groomer. I guess if they were stupid enough to drop money off the lift they should be booted.


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 13, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> People accidentally drop things off the lift all the time would they be booted?



Accidental?  I dont think anyone here mentioned anything about accidentally dropping a mitten from a lift.   Overt littering is not accidental, that's what I think everyone here's talking about.

If you throw an empty (probably Pabst) can from the lift, it's sayonara.  There shouldn't be tolerance for that IMO.


----------



## Rowsdower (May 13, 2018)

Hey at least the liftline isn't covered in broken glass like at Mountain Creek.


----------



## ShadyGrove (May 14, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's truly pathetic if true.



In-cel much?

;-):lol:;-)


----------



## Edd (May 14, 2018)

benedictgomez said:


> (probably pabst)



lol


----------



## Jcb890 (May 14, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Why not just a zero tolerance policy on literring?  Drop a can from the lift and you're spotted by a mountain employee and you get two choices.  Ski down and pick up your garbage or forfeit your skiing privileges for the day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


That sounds good, but I think would be very tough to implement and follow through with all the time.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 14, 2018)

Abominable said:


> I always thought it was even more specific - ski instructors' bragging rights.



They can save the bragging for their cell mate if that's really the case.


----------



## spiderpig (May 15, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Accidental?  I dont think anyone here mentioned anything about accidentally dropping a mitten from a lift.   Overt littering is not accidental, that's what I think everyone here's talking about.
> 
> If you throw an empty (probably Pabst) can from the lift, it's sayonara.  There shouldn't be tolerance for that IMO.



I've accidentally dropped food wrappers from a lift, and I'm not changing my plan to try and go pick them up, especially after the wind has its chance.

Garbage cans at the top are very helpful, but some people are gonna litter anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (May 15, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> I've accidentally dropped food wrappers from a lift, and I'm not changing my plan to try and go pick them up, especially after the wind has its chance.
> 
> Garbage cans at the top are very helpful, but some people are gonna litter anyway.



more so if the trail isn't open or has no snow on it


----------



## Jcb890 (May 15, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> I've accidentally dropped food wrappers from a lift, and I'm not changing my plan to try and go pick them up, especially after the wind has its chance.
> 
> Garbage cans at the top are very helpful, but some people are gonna litter anyway.





Smellytele said:


> more so if the trail isn't open or has no snow on it


In my experience, Ski Patrol does not take kindly to you doing on closed trails, even to pick up litter or something valuable...

Up at Jay Peak a friend dropped his pack off the lift onto a closed trail.  We asked the lift attendant/operator at the top station and he told us we'd have to go down and get it.  It was a black diamond, so there was some decent pitch in spots and it was quite icy... basically ice and snow patches in between rocks and grass.  After my friend slipped, wound up sliding 50+ft and barely missed a boulder with his head, we decided we needed to strap in to use our edges.  When we got down to the pack there was a Ski Patrol guy on the lift who was furious and screaming at us.  We tried to explain the situation, but he refused to listen, instead just repeatedly yelling at us and telling us that if he found us there or saw us later, he'd be taking our lift tickets.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 15, 2018)

they don't want to have to perform an evac where they can't safely get a sled down over snow.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 15, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> they don't want to have to perform an evac where they can't safely get a sled down over snow.


I understand that completely, but they should also listen to people as well.

Just pointing out, that even if you were being a good Samaritan to pick up litter, you're going to get yelled at/in trouble on a closed trail.


----------



## sugarbushskier (May 20, 2018)

Back on subject - I really don't have an issue w these few and far between trees, but used to call these "Mardi Gras" trees when skiing w my two sons of early ages.  Softened the fact there was underwear on the trees, yet allowed my kids to smile and enjoy the expression of freedom.  We even added some beads at one point to contribute.  

Don't blow things out of proportion and enjoy the experience.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 21, 2018)

I just don’t see littering as an acceptable “expression of freedom.”


----------



## skiur (May 21, 2018)

It's funny how many people are getting their pantys in a bunch over a few bras and beads in a tree.  Some people just have to have something to complain about I guess.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 21, 2018)

skiur said:


> It's funny how many people are getting their pantys in a bunch over a few bras and beads in a tree.  Some people just have to have something to complain about I guess.



I haven’t seen anyone get that upset in this thread.  Why are you making things up?


----------



## skiur (May 21, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I haven’t seen anyone get that upset in this thread.  Why are you making things up?



I guess I've been reading a different thread than you.


----------



## VTKilarney (May 21, 2018)

skiur said:


> I guess I've been reading a different thread than you.



Or you are much more thinned skin.


----------



## tumbler (May 22, 2018)

Boobs


----------



## BenedictGomez (May 22, 2018)

sugarbushskier said:


> Don't blow things out of proportion and *enjoy the experience.*



Can you could explain what sense of great enjoyment you derive from seeing plastic crap & old bras strewn over trees in a forest?

Maybe it's similar to how I dont "get" WWE wrestling or watching Real Housewives.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2022)

Bra tree has evolved.  First time I’ve ever seen skis! (Keystone CO)


----------

